

Small companies? Meet big talent at the UC Berkeley 2011 Startup Fair - laughinghan
http://ucbstartupfair.com

======
calbear81
This is awesome since we missed the deadline for the Berkeley career fair. I
just wanted to ask how they got to the pricing model. I REALLY REALLY want to
bring our startup to the Startup Fair, especially since I'm an '03 Cal alum,
but the $2,000 fee is a bit steep for us. We're attending about 6-8 other
career fairs around the US and we're more accustomed to paying $500 - $1,000
for a booth ($1k at the upper end @ MIT). I definitely know the demand for
talent is there so don't take this as a criticism but as more of an inquiry.
Thanks.

~~~
agupta
Thank you for your interest! We're really excited for this event, and we're
sure that you will definitely gain much from attending. Last year we had some
45 companies attend, and that was after having to say no to many due to space
constraints. They all came back with rave reviews. This year, we've moved to
the marquee recruitment location on campus, and are looking to grow. Please
email us at startup_fair_planning@lists.berkeley.edu, and I'm sure that we can
help you out. Thanks again, and we look forward to seeing you there!

